# Review of TS2000 full kerf 40-tooth blade



## WhoMe

Niece to hear about other quality blades. Thanks for the review.
And the blades from saw stop leave a lot to be desired. I'm betting a fresh diablo blade cuts better than the ss blade.
Mine is still in its factory plastic. I may pull the ss blade out if I ever cut some used concrete forming boards or something…


----------



## wormil

These blades have a good reputation. About the "singing", it can become a big deal even with hearing protection. I've had blades that sing and they get on my nerves pretty quickly. You bought this for box joints, is the raker tooth the same height at the others to produce a flat bottom cut? The rakers on Freud blades are not the same height and do not make flat bottom cuts.


----------



## oldbrowndog

Hi Rick- similar deal with the TS2000. If you look closely at the kerf you can see a slight bevel on either side, out to approx. 15% of the width of the kerf. So it's not perfectly flat, actually only the middle 70% is perpendicular to the wall of the kerf, but those bevels basically disappear when you assemble the joint, so it's ok for me. Part of the equation is that I'm also using it like you would any other general purpose blade!


----------



## REL

Inown three Forest blades and two Ridge Carbide TS2000. I use the TS2000 most of the time.

Enough said!


----------



## RBWoodworker

These blades, to me are one of the very best out there and I've used a ton of different brands.. I want to try the Ridge blade made for laminates and see how it compares to the Forrest laminate blades


----------



## StumpyNubs

I discovered Ridge Carbide at a woodworking show and decided to try it out. Hands down, it's the best blade I have ever used (and I have a lot of good blades in my shops).

I have a discount code for 10% off. If oldbrowndog doesn't object, I'll post it here for anyone who wants to get one.


----------



## oldbrowndog

Hi Stumpy - sure, post away! I really like your website & videos. They are a helpful and entertaining resource!


----------



## StumpyNubs

The discount code is: SNWJ10

Use this link to their website.

Glad to help!


----------



## Dusty56

Yup, I fell for the hype on the Forrest blade as well. I was not impressed and sold it quickly. I purchased the Ridge Carbide blade and have yet to need to get it sharpened. Beautiful cuts : )


----------



## Dutchy

That ring is indeed a sign of the tensioning. A blad is tensioned for a certain speed range and for a specific flange diameter. Blades with noticeable high pitched tone when the saw is spun up to cruising speed can be very irratating. But did you asked the manufacturer what diameter flanges are needed? A lot of saw machine manufactures are using (to) small flanges. The benefit is that you get a bigger saw (high) capacity, but the disadvantage is a incorrect diameter according the tensioning needed diameter. For that reason blades for power tools are tensioned specially for small flanges. Your blade is made for a table saw and *normally* for that blade the flanges has to have a diameter from 1/4 to 1/3 of the saw blade diameter. In your case between 2,5" and 3". And I'm almost sure that isn.t the case on your machine.


----------

